# Sick Bleeding Heart Tetras, please help



## MisterGQ79 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello. I noticed that one of my bleeding heart tetras was swimming with his tail up and his head down...hiding in the castle most of the time. I caught him out of the castle and the inside of him looks a little darker than the others and his eyes are starting to look a little weird. Also, his top fin isn't colorful, it's faded and a little tattered looking....he's also got some whitish areas, but not big at all. I can't say that they're spots, just looks like a teeny tiny area is starting to get a little white. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok get some water around the same degrees as the tank water ( not out of the tank though ) Put some salt into it then put the fish into it see if it gets better remember when it drops a heap take the fish back out and repeat.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have found this site very helpful in Diagnosing Diseases, maybe it will halp you pin point what your looking at.
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/index.htm

Good luck, SueM


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get that fish out of that tank, now, and you might be able to save the others.
These symptoms decribe at least three different things, all of them very nasty and able to spread to the other fish. If this fish has any of those three most likely suspects, then your chances for saving it are next to nothing. Myxosporidians, ( "Neon disease" & similar ) fish tuberculosis, or a bacterial or fungal infection are your most probable problems. The last one you could possibly fix with some expensive medicine, but the first two you can't do anything for at all.

On the other hand, it might just be getting picked on by the other fish, and it's hiding to lick it's wounds. In any case, it still needs to come out of that tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I just had a glolight tetra with signs similar to yours (frayed fins and head down, tail up position, almost without any glow left to his body and he was swinging sideways while swimming). I took him out of the main tank and put him in a tubberware tub with an air stone, medicated him with maracyn and maracyn II and fungus cure and waited for him to die. After 5 days of treatment he still hung in there and I returned him to the main tank. It's been 3 weeks and I cannot tell you which one of my two males it is anymore. Full recovery. 
In my case it may have been just picked on like Old Salt said but I'm glad I gave him a chance to recover.


----------

